# Gateway Mass storage controller driver



## clinthall6 (Jan 18, 2010)

I updated to windows 7 and now I cant insatll a driver for my mass storage controller. the hardware id for the controller is
PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_803B&SUBSYS_0366107B&REV_00

Please help Im deployed in Iraq and all my movies and pics are my external hardrive and I cant open it without this driver.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What model gateway?


----------

